
The Facebook Era Is Over - imartin2k
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/facebook-era-over-gina-bianchini
======
axaxs
Ironic seeing this on IMO one of the worst and falling-out-of-fashion 'social
networking' sites around. It would be like Digg hosting a page about the sure
decline of Reddit.

~~~
type0
Facebook is not going anywhere anytime soon, now that when even every grandma
is using it. Kids don't use facebook now but they'll eventually will when the
only point of contact for so many is to message on fb.

~~~
sfilargi
Facebook is already kind of gone.

What used to be a place to hang out, share photos of last night's party,
gossip, brag, etc.. is now a mind numbing scrolling experience.

It's becoming increasingly difficult to tell it apart from reddit.

~~~
arvinsim
If anything, FB Messenger will probably will still remain since a lot of
people outside the US are still using it.

~~~
kalleboo
Hasn't WhatsApp largely taken over that role? (which is why Facebook acquired
them)

~~~
ritz_labringue
Definetely not in France. FB Messenger is the primary way of messaging people
here

------
rmason
This is shameless self promotion for the author's company.

~~~
rkho
LinkedIn is such a cesspool of self-promotion and noise. No surprises here.

~~~
AzzieElbab
She is not from LinkedIn :)

~~~
kevinventullo
I think they were referring to

 _Gina Bianchini is the founder and CEO of Mighty Networks, a software-as-a-
service company for brands and businesses that bring people together via
classes, events, content, and community, all in one place. Before Mighty
Networks, she founded Ning, a pioneering social platform for creating your own
social networks, in 2004._

~~~
SllX
> Gina Bianchini

> Ning

This takes me back 10 years when I would read pmarca's blog religiously.

------
Jyaif
I wouldn't count out the company just yet: Zuck invested really smartly in
Whatsapp, VR, and Instagram. Maybe they should rename the company to de-
emphasize the relation to a product that will not be their golden goose for
ever.

~~~
SllX
Maybe they could take two Greek letters and form a word out of it and do some
kind of reverse acquisition, breaking apart the original company into just a
unit of the new company, then Zuck can be the CEO of the new company and pass
CEO of Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp, Occulus, _et cetera_ down to some
favored lieutenants.

Would definitely be a complicated legal maneuver, but hey, then we would have
Muzeta.

~~~
arthurcolle
AΩ would be a neat new dystopian megacorp to rule the world. ABCs are already
taken. Bit of a name clash with the villains of the last Planet of the Apes
though!

------
strikelaserclaw
is the hating fb circle jerk coming to an end soon? I'm kinda sick of reading
articles like this.

~~~
AzzieElbab
Same. Never used FB actually

------
nunez
it’s almost like fb knows that there’s an expiration date on classic social
networks and is aggressively acquiring anything that looks like the future of
social

------
vectorEQ
so funny seeing one social media site saying that another is out of fashion...
i wonder what their game is :D ....

